# réduire la fenêtre Skype au démarrage



## wondermac (29 Juillet 2007)

Bonjour,

J'ai une question au sujet de Skype.
Je lance le logiciel au démarrage de mon Mac pour être toujours connecté.
Par contre je voudrais que la fenêtre soit réduite automatiquement, car je me retrouve avec la fenêtre Skype sur le bureau et je dois la réduire à chaque fois...
Y a t-il un moyen de lancer skype sans que sa fenetre n'envahisse mon écran au démarrage du mac ?
merci.


----------



## CatFauve (29 Juillet 2007)

Est-ce que tu réduis la fenetre manuellement ou par le menu Réduire/agrandir?


----------



## marctiger (29 Juillet 2007)

CatFauve a dit:


> Est-ce que tu réduis la fenetre manuellement ou par le menu Réduire/agrandir?



Peut-être un réflexe Win, tout plein-écran ?


----------



## wondermac (29 Juillet 2007)

je reduis la fenetre manuellement avec le bouton jaune...


----------



## marctiger (30 Juillet 2007)

Coin inférieur droit... tu as un coin strié pour redimensionner, et quand tu relances elle conserve la dimension qu'elle a en quittant.


----------



## CatFauve (30 Juillet 2007)

Hihi, j'avoue qu'en disant "manuellement" - je pensais au coin strié...


----------



## wondermac (7 Octobre 2007)

en attendant quand je lance skype, la fenetre s'ouvre toujours lorsque je démarre mon mac, qu'elle soit petite ou grande peu importe, je voudrais qu'elle n'apparaisse pas !


----------



## CatFauve (8 Octobre 2007)

Préférences Système > Comptes > Ouverture - tu décoches ce qui ne doit pas s'ouvrir au démarrage.


----------



## wondermac (2 Mai 2010)

Si tu enlèves l'ouverture automatique, c'est sur que je ne verrai plus la fenêtre Skype s'ouvrir mais je ne serai pas connecté car le logiciel ne sera pas lancé.
Je ne pense pas être le seul à lancer Skype automatiquement au démarrage de mon Mac. Le problème c'est qu'à chaque démarrage j'ai la fenêtre Skype qui s'ouvre et je dois la réduire...


----------



## bonnof34 (1 Mai 2018)

Bonjour, est-ce qu'une solution à été trouvée ? merci


----------



## usurp (2 Mai 2018)

bonnof34 a dit:


> Bonjour, est-ce qu'une solution à été trouvée ? merci


Bonjour,
Si tu coches la case "masquer" dans préférences système --> Utilisateur et groupes  --> ouverture ça ne fonctionne pas ?


----------



## bonnof34 (4 Mai 2018)

Bonsoir, j'avais déjà essayer et cela ne fait rien


----------

